# Camping for beginners



## Ellen (Jul 12, 2020)

Can anyone on here tell me how I find information on camping with tents and not motor homes please? I’ve become a full member just now and I don’t know where to even start Thank you x


----------



## Tim120 (Jul 12, 2020)

Hi and welcome.
Sorry I can't help, but I feel you might be in the wrong place. I stand to be corrected.
Stay tuned, help will be along shortly.


----------



## Tookey (Jul 12, 2020)

Ellen said:


> Can anyone on here tell me how I find information on camping with tents and not motor homes please? I’ve become a full member just now and I don’t know where to even start Thank you x


I can offer you advice with tent camping if you want to ask anything specific.  As Tim said above, I think you might be in the wrong place though and might find a better pool of knowledge on a more suitable forum.


----------



## mjvw (Jul 12, 2020)

Oops   But welcome to the forum.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 12, 2020)

Best to start with some wheels and a solid tent on the rear.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 12, 2020)

Welcome,  anyway.
Many of us started off tent camping.
When you get fed up of tent camping on farms and campsites..
Try a small campervan.
You'll be free to wildcamp for a couple of nights..  loads of advice and  experience in here.
Perhaps joining the caravan and Campng Club or Caravan and Motorhome club, would be helpful?
You'll meet more experienced campers there.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 13, 2020)

And no guy ropes to trip over when pi--ed,falling down man holes is ok though.


----------



## Ellen (Jul 13, 2020)

I thought I was in the right place!Should I even risk going camping now  I just wanted to know where to go! I never got to go camping as a kid,but always wanted to..My 3 kids want to do it properly..I just don’t know where to start xxx thanks all for replying to me anyway tho x


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 13, 2020)

For places to camp try here








						4,000+ Campsites, Caravan Parks and Holiday Parks in 2022 - Pitchup
					

Find campsites with pitches available from £0/nt. Compare campsites, read reviews and book with confidence on Pitchup




					www.pitchup.com
				



Also some "Camping & caravan Club" sites accept tents especially "Farmers field types"
For equipment look (but maybe not buy) 





						GO Outdoors: Tents & Camping | Outdoor Clothing | Walking Boots
					

The UK's Biggest Outdoor Stores. Big brand outdoor clothing, tents & camping, cycling and more. Found something we sell cheaper? We'll beat it by 10%




					www.gooutdoors.co.uk


----------



## Tookey (Jul 13, 2020)

Ellen said:


> I thought I was in the right place!Should I even risk going camping now  I just wanted to know where to go! I never got to go camping as a kid,but always wanted to..My 3 kids want to do it properly..I just don’t know where to start xxx thanks all for replying to me anyway tho x


Give us a description of what your aim is ie into the hills or setting up a tent 5m from the car, duration expected, fair weather only, ages of kids, are you prepared not to shower for a few days, eating out or camp cooking etc etc More the better

Advice from here and maybe some other forums I'm sure you can be set up for a great trip


----------



## runnach (Jul 13, 2020)

Ellen said:


> I thought I was in the right place!Should I even risk going camping now  I just wanted to know where to go! I never got to go camping as a kid,but always wanted to..My 3 kids want to do it properly..I just don’t know where to start xxx thanks all for replying to me anyway tho x


Whilst this site is focused on motor caravans and camper vans lots of us started with tents So understand the company experience and how to make things easier yourself

For what it’s worth my favourite site in the world is based in the lakes access alone prohibits visiting with a vanSo we are still visiti with a tent.a berghaus air 4 superb piece of kit.Appropriate sleeping bags cooking kit on some sites can even rig up electric safely etc
So stick with it ,and I am confident you will pick Up some useful tips from the right from the ranks ...Happy camping


----------



## Tookey (Jul 13, 2020)

Knowing if you have any kit already and a rough budget would also help


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 13, 2020)

I think the title of this club mixes folk up some what,any way i am mixed up as it is.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 13, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> And no guy ropes to trip over when pi--ed,falling *down* *man* *holes* is ok though.



Awww Trev !
It only happenned once in over 70 years...
And nobody will let me forget it .


----------



## Penny13 (Jul 13, 2020)

Camping can be very technical now as most places offer electric. So much money to waste on things you don’t need.
Why not try it out on a campsite that has tents already pitched to see if you all like it. 
Find a site that really is child friendly nothing worse than lots of rules like no bikes, no balls be quiet  children like to run wild 
If your ok financially by the basics, it can be very cold on the floor at night so sleeping arrangements are important. Lots of air beds go down overnight. You may be happy with mats on the floor or spend on camping beds ? 
You will need to cook and wash up and maybe check out if the toilets are open in this COVID period some aren’t. 
I am sure others will advise but camping  is great all that fresh air and space.
Enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Jul 14, 2020)

Buy a cheap tent from Decathlon, put it up in the garden. Once you've figured out how it works, take it to a campsite of your choosing.
Look online for lists of essential camping equipment, chairs, torches that sort of stuff. Look on facebook marketplace for second hand stuff as it's often barely used.


----------



## Wully (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome along Ellen
 when you’ve Got it figured it out let’s know how you got on think 99% of us on here started out with a bit of canvas and a few poles with not a clue what to do so don’t let that put you off coz 99% of us still haven’t got a clue. Hope you’re the lucky 1% who come out the other end with you’re sanity. First obstacle an average tent costs £30 quid an average motorhome about £30k best of luck


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 15, 2020)

Ellen said:


> Can anyone on here tell me how I find information on camping with tents and not motor homes please? I’ve become a full member just now and I don’t know where to even start Thank you x


]
Welcome to the site, while it is for motor driven forms a lot of us used to tent. Indeed a tent is the only way to wild camp, I used to love it when younger.
You can tent as basic or expensively as you want and I think the more basic gives the more enjoyment. First thing to know is how you intend moving around and carrying your gear, if hiking/bicycle you will need different equipment to if you have a vehicle.
To get started all you need is tent, sleeping bag(s), single burner stove, a pan, utensils and water container, well something to cook/drink. I used to have a lightweight but good tent, sleeping bag, single gas burner, billy cans knife, fork and soon and went all over UK and France on my motorcycle. If it was good weather you didn’t need the tent and just lay atop the sleeping bag. You can do it with just a bivi sheet if you want to get really basic


----------



## Sandwitch (Jul 15, 2020)

Ellen said:


> I thought I was in the right place!Should I even risk going camping now  I just wanted to know where to go! I never got to go camping as a kid,but always wanted to..My 3 kids want to do it properly..I just don’t know where to start xxx thanks all for replying to me anyway tho x


----------



## Sandwitch (Jul 15, 2020)

You could try WildCamping site but I think a lot of people have vans there too.


----------

